# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  طریقه ارتباط پایگاه داده به WPF

## behnam25214

با سلام
چطور میتونم پایگاه داده اکسس یا sql رو به WPF ارتباط داد. :چشمک:

----------


## mdssoft

خوب این خیلی بحث کلی هست !
می تونی از LINQ to SQL استفاده کنی.

----------


## behnam25214

مرسی که جواب دادی. :لبخند:

----------


## juve2008

خیلی سادس
از خاصیت ItemSource اون استفاده بکن

----------


## behnam25214

میشه کمی بیشتر توضیح بدین یا یه مثال ساده بزنید در حد نمایش اطلاعات در Text Box  و  Data Gride View
 :قلب:

----------


## sunn789

سلام 
توصیه من استفاده از این ایتمهاست حتی در صورتی که از اینترنت کم سرعت استفاده میکنید ارزشش رو داره از یک کافی نت فیلمها رو دانلود کنید
http://windowsclient.net/learn/videos_wpf.aspx

----------


## behnam25214

مرسی. هفته بعد دانلودش میکنم.

اگه کسی مثالی هم داشت لطفا بگه.

----------


## aghayex

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=206022

----------


## behnam25214

مرسی دوست عزیز. :قلب: 

ولی من میخوام پایگاه داده خودم رو تو WPF استفاده کنم. :لبخند:

----------


## behnam25214

کسی مثال ساده ای نداشت بگه؟!!

----------


## juve2008

سلام دوست عزیز
شما ابتدا کارهای اتصال بع بانک رو انجام بده تا اطلاعاتت رو تو یه دیتاویو یا دیتاست بریزی.بعدش از دو دستور زیر استفاده کن:
 Me.ListBox1.ItemsSource = Me.dstest.tbl1
            Me.ListBox1.DisplayMemberPath = "Name"

----------


## behnam25214

سلام
مرسی دوست عزیز
اگه میشه یه مثال کامل بزنید؟ :متفکر:

----------


## majid325

> سلام
> مرسی دوست عزیز
> اگه میشه یه مثال کامل بزنید؟


یه کمی مطالعه ، جستجو ....
شما تو این تاپیک فقط داری میگی دستتون درد نکنه اگه میشه کامل ترش رو بزارید!!!!
تو یکی از پستها ، یکی از کاربران لینک windowsclient رو بهتون دادن توی اون از فیلم تا نمونه کد بود و هست ، حتی نرفتید نگاه کنید.

----------


## aghayex

حالا چه پایگاه داده ای از قبل دارید یا می خواهید در برنامه یکی بسازید اونو تو برنامه فراخوانی کنید .
بعد از اون می مونه نحوه اتصال به اون که شما یه شی SqlConnection می سازید:
SqlConnection sqlcon=new SqlConnection();
بعد می مونه connectionstring اونو تنظیم کنی که اونو تو این بخش بحث شده :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=206022
بعد از اون دیگه بستگی به نوع کارتون از دیتابیس استفاده می کنید.

----------


## farashah_jalal

سلام دوست عزیز :
کد زیر به صورت معماری سه لایه می باشد.
و خروجی ان مقادیر را در یک tree viewنمایش می دهد.
DataTable table = Category.GetCategoryAll();
 
for (int i = 0; i < table.Rows.Count ; i++)
{
CmbRoot.Items.Add(table.Rows[i]["subject"].ToString());
}

----------


## mhdchl

> یه کمی مطالعه ، جستجو ....
> شما تو این تاپیک فقط داری میگی دستتون درد نکنه اگه میشه کامل ترش رو بزارید!!!!
> تو یکی از پستها ، یکی از کاربران لینک windowsclient رو بهتون دادن توی اون از فیلم تا نمونه کد بود و هست ، حتی نرفتید نگاه کنید.


ضمن عرض ادب و احترام و خسته نباشید، خدمت مدیران محترم:
 کاشکی جواب سؤال این دوست رو بلد بودم تا از سیر تا پیازش رو به تفصیل براش بگم...... ولی با اجازه مدیران محترم میخوام یه درد دلی رو مطرح کنم امیدوارم جسارت تلقی نشه:
از نحوۀ پیگیریهای افرادی مثل این دوست عزیز، می شه حدث زد که این دوستان حداقل عذری که دارند اینه که به زبان انگلیسی تسلط مطلوبی ندارند تا بتونند به سرعت پاسخ سؤالشونو رو از اون منابع بدست بیارن. که اگر غیر از این بود یک راست سراغ همون منابع می رفتند و منّت هموطنِ ترشرو و بی حوصله و بی فرهنگ _ معذرت میخوام جسارت نباشه ولی یک حقیقت تلخه که ما ایرانیا تا نپذیریم رشد نخواهیم کرد _ رو نمی کشیدند.
کافیه نحوۀ پاسخگویی به سؤالات مبتدیان در منابع انگلیسی رو با نحوۀ پاسخگوییهای اکثر ما ایرانیها (البته قلیلی هم هستند که از این اکثریت استثنائند) یک مقایسه کوچکی بکنید.
اکثر ماها اگر هم چیزی بلد باشیم:
ـ یا نسبت به یاد دادن آن بخیلیم.
ـ یا حوصلۀ وقت گذاشتن برای ضعیف تر از خودمون رو نداریم و ارزش و اهمیت این کار رو برخلاف خارجیا نمی دونیم و یادمون میره که خودمون هم یه روزی مبتدی بودیم و از راهنمایی دیگران چیزی یاد گرفتیم.
ـ یا این تصور کثیف و مشمئز کننده رو داریم که اگه کسی دانستۀ ما رو یاد بگیره با منافع مادّی ما منافات داره. یعنی به اصطلاح دست زیاد میشه.
- یا .....
یا دلایل دیگه ای که همۀ اونها مانع ساخته شدن فرهنگیه که لازمۀ رشده و در ابتدا عرض کردم ما ایرانیها متأسفانه نداریم.
چرا ایرانی باید از دسترسی به منابعی که پاسخ سؤالش رو به زبان مادریش میده محروم باشه؟
چرا خارجی باید در همه چیز حتی اخلاق و فرهنگ و تکریم ارباب رجوع و درک ارزش تربیت شاگرد و .... از خارجی عقب باشه _ تکنولوژی که جای خود ، که تا اونا نباشه این هم نخواهد بود_؟

ببخشید روده درازی کردم. همین. فقط میخواستم بگم مدیرای محترم لااقل برای اینکه سایتهایی نظیر این سایت از فلسفۀ وجودی و هدف تأسیس خود دور نشن ، یه کم با ما مبتدی ها مهربون تر و باحوصله تر باشن.

البته این حرف تو دلم مونده بود و به دنبال هر بهانه ای مطرحش می کردم نه اینکه ربطی به این تاپیک یا مدیر یا مدیران محترم اون داشته باشه.
در هر حال از همۀ عزیزان عذر خواهی می کنم.
به امید اینکه .......   :قلب:

----------


## mhdchl

> سلام دوست عزیز
> شما ابتدا کارهای اتصال بع بانک رو انجام بده تا اطلاعاتت رو تو یه دیتاویو یا دیتاست بریزی.بعدش از دو دستور زیر استفاده کن:
>  Me.ListBox1.ItemsSource = Me.dstest.tbl1
>             Me.ListBox1.DisplayMemberPath = "Name"



ببخشید نمیشه این کار رو بدون استفاده از دیتاست یا دیتاویو انجام داد. یعنی اطلاعات تو یه دیتا تیبل که متعلق به هیچ دیتاستی نیست ریخته بشه؟

----------


## Ali.hitter

کد ها زیر میتونه کمکت کنه خیلیم ساده نیازی به دیتا ست نیست فقط اول یه کلاس linq ایجاد کن و table مورد نظرت رو توش drag کن 
var db = new MyDataDataContext();
DataGride1.ItemsSource = db.table_1();

----------

